
Show HN: Unito – A sync engine for GitHub/JIRA/Wrike/Asana/+ - marcbos
https://unito.io/home
======
marcbos
Hey HN, we just launched with support for synchronizing
GitHub/JIRA/Wrike/Asana, basically so devs and business can collaborate
directly form their favourite apps.

At this point, really curious to hear what other apps you folks would like to
see synced? See if they match what we're working on ;)

~~~
ericbrow
Can you tell me how Unito works differently from Zapier?

~~~
marcbos
Sure, short story: Zapier is 1-way automation, Unito is 2-way sync.

So once a task/issue is synced, any change from either app, including
comments, assignees, tag, etc will sync in the other app.

Zapier is great to automate operations (hey, we use them too), but not so
great for collaboration.

Does that clear things up @ericbrow

~~~
ericbrow
Yes, thanks for the response.

------
fiatjaf
It is strange that this kind of thing is getting so little attention here. I
thought it would be awesome of awesomeness and everybody would be delighted.

~~~
marcbos
Well, I'm delighted by your comment ;)

------
fiatjaf
This is great.

See also [http://gitlo.co/](http://gitlo.co/) for GitHub-Trello sync.

~~~
marcbos
Cool, didn't know about these guys, tks! Our Trello support should be out this
month, so this should add Trello two-way sync with JIRA, Asana and Wrike too.

